# 1936 Iver Johnson Streamliner with a 1914 Johnson Brothers Motorwheel motor



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=182695774453


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 31, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-iver-j...1914-johnson-brothers-motorwheel/182695774453
> 
> View attachment 653323



It`s different-- nice bike...-------Cowboy


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 31, 2017)

Isn`t that a modern rack that the motor is on?----Cowboy


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 31, 2017)

Damn, thats killer!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Isn`t that a modern rack that the motor is on?----Cowboy



I saw that too.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 31, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I saw that too.



I WANT ONE !!!---------Cowboy
"I saw the Price- must come with a trailer !"


----------

